# Re-scaped 35 community, awaiting my pea puffers!



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes I know dwarf puffers are not exactly recommend for community tanks, I have a spare 10g for the pair if the community tank doesn't work.

My plants were haphazardly poked around in the tank, it was a mess after the snails got finished... I had a huge explosion of rams and bladder snails and it decimated my sprouting tiger lotus and dwarf lilies,killed half of my jungle Val and a portion of my camboba. I was NOT happy. I threw out many of the snails and rearranged the tank, baffled the filter and cleaned up all the dead plants. My corys have the rocks and terracotta pots if they decide to spawn ^^ my guppy fry have the hornwort and camboba to hide in, 3 larger dwarf lillys survived and a ton of smaller ones have sprouted, the original tiger lotus plants are dead but the bulb sprouted a new plant that looks amazing.! 

I'm going to be dividing my camboba and the lilies and lotus will spread out creating much more cover. I keep separating the plants with good roots from the bulbs^^ so I'm going to have so many to spread out my other tanks after the move. I'm not quite happy with the way it looks but as everything bushes out and grows it's go to look wonderful.!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Me likes!  Beautiful tank.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you  
I wish I had pictures of what my original 10g looked like it was a beautiful miniature jungle chock full of guppies and shrimp <3 that's my goal again except with more species ^^ 

I don't know if they are visible but there are about 30 midnight purple metallic cobra guppy fry in that tank that are 4-5 weeks old


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Oooh, those gups sound pretty! I understand the snail trouble- I have mini rams and bladder snails rampant in my tanks. Blech. They've been recently attacking my broad-leaf ludwigia and I am not pleased.
Where did you get the guppies? I love puffers, can't wait to see how they work out in your tank. When do they come?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Dos trop aquatics on eBay  I really like him even though my most recent order didn't survive shipping  I got full blue metallic solids and I guess shipping was just too much

My puffers arrived well though! The little guys are cruising around and have even eaten for me already! Yay!

I'm adding pictures of the adult guppies so you can actually see them, I've got a ton more fry in the breeding tank but they Aren't ready to move yet. I'll have some fry for sale as soon as I get my breather bags in ^^


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I want some o.o


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hehe I'll let you know when I get my bags! If you have an open 10g 10 guppies would be very happy, I always have plants. However they are too small to check sex so If you just want males you have to wait


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

>3 I have a 15G, but I'm also waiting for a pair of Wild Hybrids from Tourmaline. I'll think about it. How much for a trio + shipping? Would maybe have to cycle for a month or two, first. Actually, scratch that. First I have to convince my parents that I can set up another tank, LOL. I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

XD a trio would be fine in a 3g Betta tank let's say 3 fish for 6$ I'll have to check shipping but priority medium flat rate box is 13$ and 2$ for a heat pack so 21$ total


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh man your making
Me really want them. Do the females have much color? Glad your puffers came in.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

One female is just plain black with a grey body, another has the lace pattern in her fins and a little metallic purple ^^ they aren't really pretty but they have the genetics for pretty babies.

I've got 100+ fry total from 2 trios usually I have more adults but I'm not complaining because I got them as unsexed fry ^^ the ratio is great- I do have another male in my community tank he had a colorless spot in his tail and I didn't want to breed him. I think he was younger than the others so once my older fry start sexing out ill probably move him back into the breeding tank with about 4 young females to give me a 1/3 m/f ratio. these guys are very persistent, I've watched females get angry and start beating up the males who just come back for more x.x 

The puffers are doing great! The big one is glass surfing- I'll wait a little while and see if it's because the tank is new or he/she is bored. I'm pretty sure I have a m/f pair ^^ one has a fuller belly and the other is more trim so at some point I might try to see if I can get babies after they finish growing. I'm ABSOLUTELY in love with these little guys I could spend hours watching them


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

So glad! Any names for the puffers? I've always wanted to name a fish fluffy.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I did more! I'm loving the way this tank is turning out ^^

I made the little driftwood bonzi tree today ^^ the camboba really filled out and I've got one more plant to get. My water sprite!


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

The Puffers will eat snails so be sure to leave some in the tank... tasty snack for them.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have been most of the tiny ones have vanished, I've been pulling the big ones out to "culture" for them. Lots of empty shells 
I also intentionally feed them Grindal worms, for some weird reason they don't eat the frozen food? They are doing great by the way growing like tiny adorable little weeds. My big one has claimed a cup of Java moss in the corner and my little one has found a home in the Christmas moss at the base of the driftwood tree ^^ I have an anubias Nana coming to tie close to the bottom of the driftwood as well. The little puffer finds me first every time, the big one has arranged itself so it can watch me from its little cup XD


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Pea Puffers are so cute! I love their goofy looks and movement. They never fail to make me smile when I see them


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine don't bother my guppies, Cory's or clouds and totally ignored the Ghost shrimp ^^ I think I lost the shrimp though I had to buy them from Walmart because my LFS doesn't carry them regularly


----------

